# Returning to work but monthly paid.



## Gnash1970 (6 Sep 2011)

Just been offered a job after being unemployed for the last 2  years.  

My wage is monthly paid and is a lot less than what I receive in JSA at the moment, I will need to apply for FIS but my questions are;

Whilst waiting for Fis my wage is a lot lower than what I was receiving on JSA, can I still get JSA to top up my allowance or am i expected to  live on what my income will be from my job alone?

Also what happens for the month I am without any salary? Can I still claim JSA upto the date I get paid or am I expected to wait 1 month for my salary because if thats rthe case I cant afford to take a job!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gipimann (6 Sep 2011)

If the job is full-time, then you can't claim Jobseeker's - if it is part-time, there may be an entitlement depending on the days worked and the earnings.

While you are waiting on your first month's wages, you may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance.   Contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre who will advise you further.


----------



## Gnash1970 (6 Sep 2011)

gipimann said:


> If the job is full-time, then you can't claim Jobseeker's - if it is part-time, there may be an entitlement depending on the days worked and the earnings.
> 
> While you are waiting on your first month's wages, you may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance. Contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre who will advise you further.


 
Thanks for getting back to me.

It looks like I will have to turn the job down because without getting help from welfare I will be around €200 per week worser off whilst waiting for my FIS payment. Ive read that some people are waiting up to 3 months to get their Fis sorted out and I cant afford to live like that till then.

I cant understand why the government dont offer some type of support to get people back to work.

Looks like I will confined to the dole until I win the lottery or someone offers me more money than my weekly dole payments.

Thanks again anyhow.


----------



## browtal (6 Sep 2011)

You should talk to your local Welfare Officer, I think they would be helpful. Your Credit Union might also help. V de Paul would probably help in the circumstances, how much better you will feel when working as against claiming benefit.
I think in the coming budget these benefits will be cut so you will be worse off. The situation where people are better off on benefit cannot continue. 
Browtal


----------



## castleforbes (7 Sep 2011)

This situation made me so angry I had to sign up and reply.  Take the job and get off benifits.  Who would you rather look at in the morning, someone who is working and making progess in life or someone who is happy to take money off the government(where do you think there money comes from).

Even if you are worse off at the start moneywise, it might lead to something better.


----------



## sean.c (7 Sep 2011)

Castleforbes, there speaks a man who hasn't experienced the same situation, I think.

Why should the OP go deeper into poverty than he already is?  For the sake of self-esteem?  Self-esteem won't pay the rent.  It won't put food on the table.  Proud, but starving, is that your ideal?

When I lost my job, I discovered that I had been earning just €10 more per week than what I was given on the dole.  On the dole I didn't have to buy weekly Luas tickets, pay for dry cleaning my work clothes, cough up a few euros to buy my collegues coffee...

The real problem is not the OP, it is this country giving insane amounts of money to people who aren't working - whether that's Single Parents Allowance, Unemployement, disability, whatever.  

So Castleforbes, point your anger at the system that pays people more to be unemployed and unproductive (or be a single parent instead of getting married, or stay at home watching TV instead of getting on a course) and leave the OP alone.

O.P. definately talk to the local Community Welfare Officer, they are there to help.  When I found a new job, they tided me over until the first paycheck.


----------



## castleforbes (7 Sep 2011)

What a stupid point you make, saying that if the dole was lower, then it would be a good idea to take the job.  

The only option is to give people the dole for 1 year, after that your on your own.

The OP is deciding to stay at home and leech off the system.  People work and survive on the min wage, why can't he.


----------



## sean.c (8 Sep 2011)

Sorry, which was the stupid point?


----------



## johnwilliams (9 Sep 2011)

€200 worse off, someone explain this to me
my daughter single €188 
dont know what that is for married couple etc
whats original poster status, marital etc = what total to be €200 worse off
is original poster just trying to get a reaction from us


----------

